# Jeff's rub and sauce



## mkatts (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought Jeff's Rub and sauce recipe. I love it. Thanks! I had to tweek the sauce just a little but it was dead on the flavor I had been looking for!

Thanks Jeff!


----------

